# DST mallet build



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

To start off I decided to do the head out of tallowwood (eucalyptus microcorys). This piece was recycled having once served as a cross arm on a power pole supporting lines at each end. 









First thing was to make a custom face plate as I wanted to turn 2 faces on opposing sides and then between centres 










With the head held in place it was time to turn on the lathe










So far so good










Chisel to timber and one face under way. One to go











Faces done and time to go between centres. 










Now what I failed to mention (and take pics of) is that the two faces were not deep enough. With the head now turned round in the other direction this posses somewhat of a problem. 

Solution. I secured the head to the face plate by screwing it down with some metal stealing at each end.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats pretty neat dave :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

This is the process to get an ellipse shape handle, as I did it. No one ever showed me how to do this I just gave it a go. 

To the right is the tenon end that will be inserted into the mallet head. It is turned from centre at all times








At the tail stock end I use 3 points for turning
1) center
2) 3/4" off centre to one of the closer sides to centre
3) 3/4" off centre to the other closer side

The piece started off rectangular. At a guess it might have been about 2" x 1 1/2". Sorry I did not check before I sent it. 
Below is turning from position 2), showing the flat side that does not get touched at all by this stage








Now the other side from position 2). On this side I need to remove all the flat spots and add some shape for grip. It still need a some fine tuning. 








Next turning from position 3). 
First I need to rough it down so that what was the flat untouched side is round without flat spots then mirror the shape of the other side. Easier said than done. 








I don't know how the pros would do this but I had two methods. You can see a 'shadow' of the shape close to C. I try to follow that shape about 1/2" above C. The thing to keep in mind is that the 1/2" gap between the 2 profiles gradually demonises as I get closer to the head end which is turned on C 
The other check is when I stop the work, check the 'seam' where the 2 profiles meet. This should be straight down the centre. Looking down on the work if the seam line travels towards you from Centre then you need to take more off to suit. If it is the other side of Centre then you have taken off too much. The only way is re-turn that section Adjusting the tail stock back to position 2)








The final process which I took no pictures of is turning centre to centre. This is used to turn your tenon to insert inside the head. Also you can lightly sand the length of the handle to soften the transition of the ellipse turning. 

I like to have a bulge in the handle where I grip it. I do a bulge just above 1/2 way for a 'choke' grip when I want to give gentle taps. Then one nearer the bottom for a decent blow and finally one at the base. The handle partially hangs out of your hand for a mega blow. 

That brings an end to this part, next will be some assembled pics.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Interesting thread, I am glad you took the pictures. :thumbsup:

Turning the side of the head is not for the faint of heart.

The red gum cleaned up nicely.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Interesting thread, I am glad you took the pictures. :thumbsup:
> 
> Turning the side of the head is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> The red gum cleaned up nicely.


Thanks Dave, I've loaded the pics from my phone and just going back now to give some more detail from something I can type on. 

The head was something a bit different, had never done anything like it before but I enjoy pushing the envelope.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Thanks Dave, I've loaded the pics from my phone and just going back now to give some more detail from something I can type on.
> 
> The head was something a bit different, had never done anything like it before but I enjoy pushing the envelope.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I was at a local woodturning / craft show the other week.

One of the demonstrations was a chap called Derek Weidman.

Talk about pushing the envelope. Take a look at his scuptures, then ponder that he does most of the shaping ON THE LATHE.

Go to the gallery to see his items. The hippo was one of the items on display.

http://weidmanwoodsculpture.com/

He calls this multi-axis turning.

Think of turing the circle on your mallet head between centres.

He mounts a piece between centres so he can shape a piece, remounts it for another shape. He calmly states "You just mount so the farthest point is what you need to turn".

This does not sound unusual until you see him mount a 9in long cylinder about 1/2in from the end so he can make a curve on the other end.

A LOT of air and a lot of noise as the piece his the tool.

Interesting demo, but I am not able to try this just yet.

The pieces he had on display were wonderful.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I was at a local woodturning / craft show the other week.
> 
> One of the demonstrations was a chap called Derek Weidman.
> 
> ...


That is some awesome work there. I'd love to get to that stage, not sure I have the time to put into it. 

Multi axis turning is definitely something I want to do more of and also eccentric turning. When I have a bit more experience and better equipment I want to try a teapot.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

So here we have the assembled mallet 








And rotated around. Notice the flat spot on the side of the head. That is primarily for on purpose but it also happens to reduce the weight for postage as a slight bonus. The real purpose will be revealed in the next post








Here you can get a better idea of how multi axis turning helps get a better shape handle








And putting it to use ....... ok not really, just a pose








And for another pose. Yes it comes from a land down under.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice work of it Dave. Looks like you had fun doing it.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Nice work of it Dave. Looks like you had fun doing it.


Yes indeed, and it had a little weight to it too

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

hellz yeah bud that looks awesome :thumbsup: your gonna have to give me video tutorials whenever i get a lathe lol


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> hellz yeah bud that looks awesome :thumbsup: your gonna have to give me video tutorials whenever i get a lathe lol


Thx Tommie, I'd love to have that opportunity.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Here is the reason for turning the flat spots. This is a picture burnt in of Darcy's son. 









Below is the picture I found to copy for the burning above









I could only put one of my kids here so I chose my 3 yr old daughter. In part because she is cute and in part because her bedroom is currently my shop









And here is the picture of Sammy-Jo that I used. 









My shop / my daughters bedroom, currently under renovation. 









My youngest, Thomas, took a shine to the mallet. 









But he thinks it belongs to me so here it comes









This is one more shot of the result of multi axis turning. 









Who knows? Maybe one day the two children from opposite sides of the world just might meet.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Just bumping this up for DST. It has pics start to end now.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

thank you so much for posting this build thread. I learned a lot from it and it was really cool to see the process. My son really thinks the mallet is cool too. I love all the pictures in the thread. It really puts a face to the name and it was nice to sort of "meet your family


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just too cool Dave. Love the pyro you did. Great job man!!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DST said:


> thank you so much for posting this build thread. I learned a lot from it and it was really cool to see the process. My son really thinks the mallet is cool too. I love all the pictures in the thread. It really puts a face to the name and it was nice to sort of "meet your family


It was fun to do. If I ever do it again ill get a better pic of your son 



rayking49 said:


> Just too cool Dave. Love the pyro you did. Great job man!!!


It was all a first. First time I turned on a face plate to get multi facets. First time multi axis to shape a handle. First time to pyro a picture like that.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Great technique to create that great looking mallet. Like the shape and the wood used. Great job Dave and beautiful photos as well.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Thx George, appreciate the comments.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow thats awsome. You lost me on where you were going with the off center turning but sure glad you did all the pics so I could see the end product.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Hwood said:


> Wow thats awsome. You lost me on where you were going with the off center turning but sure glad you did all the pics so I could see the end product.


Next time round maybe I'll do a short video. Then it ll be easy for others to follow. . Thanks for the comments.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Next time round maybe I'll do a short video. Then it ll be easy for others to follow. . Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


GoPro with a head band would be great so we can see it from your perspective.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DST said:


> GoPro with a head band would be great so we can see it from your perspective.


Would you believe my son just bought one yesterday. I'll have to see if I can borrow it.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

